# Voluntary hospital stay



## dont be crazy (Jan 13, 2009)

just wanted ask has any one here ever had a stay at a hospital on there on accord. my doctor asked me if i would like to stay at the hospital till i get taking  some medication because i just cant do it my self. can anybody tell me what to expect once i do if i do.  does that look bad on any kind of record or anything that might come back to haunt me once i am in there.  can i leave any time i want or will that give the doctor any kind of authority over me. and what is it like in genaral i am in canada


----------



## Mari (Jan 13, 2009)

H! dbc, the fact that your doctor offered this seems like a positive sign. Do you have a friend or family member who can support you through this? I think it also depends on the hospital but it does sound like your doctor is supportive. In Canada, I think the only authority the doctor has is to give you advice then you decide whether to follow that advice. I do know that some insurance companies are fussy about hospital records but I think that is something to worry about after you are feeling better. Your health is most important. :goodluck: Mari


----------



## dont be crazy (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks Mari now if only i could make my mind up its a constant battle i think there is a something wrong but then i dont or there is another reason why as to what is going on my mind is my worst enemy


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2009)

> does that look bad on any kind of record or anything that might come back to haunt me once i am in there.


No.



> just wanted ask has any one here ever had a stay at a hospital on there on accord.


 
Several times when I was in my late teens and early 20s.



> can anybody tell me what to expect once i do if i do.


 
There is a section here on ""What to Expect," e.g.:



> Generally, once treatment begins, patients in the hospital receive individual therapy with a primary therapist, group therapy with peers, and [optionally] family therapy with spouse, children, parents or other significant people.
> 
> http://www.healthyplace.com/Site/psychiatric_hospitalization.htm


 
If I remember correctly, there was far more group therapy than individual therapy or doctor face time. 

There is a significant amount of free time, so if you do go, bring something to read, etc. Each place may have different rules about what they allow people to use like MP3 players, etc., but you can find those out by calling ahead. 
More info:
Packing for the Hospital

I've never seen anything scary at these places -- no one in retraints, etc. It was more like staying at a Bible summer camp when I was younger


----------



## dont be crazy (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks Daniel for your input and link it. i apreachete it.


----------



## white page (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi DBC,
The great aspect to a stay in hospital  or clinic ,  is the peace from all external and material worries , I really appreciated being protected from people  I didn't want to see .  take care wp


----------



## dont be crazy (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks white page and amastie i am going to see the doctor again on monday see what he says and if there is a bed available.i was having some real trouble for a bit there almost went to the emerge but i am much better today.


----------



## amastie (Jan 14, 2009)

dont be crazy said:


> thanks white page and amastie i am going to see the doctor again on monday see what he says and if there is a bed available.i was having some real trouble for a bit there almost went to the emerge but i am much better today.


Good!  Will be thinking of you


----------

